# Garro: Shield of Lies



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/garro-shield-of-lies-audiobook.html

_Garro: Shield of Lies_ is up for reminder on Black Library, and will be available at both Warhammer Fest and the Black Library Weekender. It's a two-hour long audio adventure, and priced at £20 to reflect that.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Lord of the Night said:


> http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/garro-shield-of-lies-audiobook.html
> 
> _Garro: Shield of Lies_ is up for reminder on Black Library, and will be available at both Warhammer Fest and the Black Library Weekender. It's a two-hour long audio adventure, and priced at £20 to reflect that.
> 
> ...


Luckily, I will be at the weekender lol


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Will get it for sure, even if i know it would be another subpar plot


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it just me who find it weird that it says September on Black Librarys homepage but it's still only "Remind Me"-stage? Shouldn't it be out by now?


----------

